
I convinced my government to apologise to Alan Turing - Edward9
https://changelog.com/posts/how-i-convinced-my-government-to-apologise-to-alan-turing
======
jstewartmobile
The whole AT reaction is naive.

Keynes was a flagrant homosexual who recorded his sexual exploits in
considerable detail. Did he get chemically castrated? Of course not! He had
power and international recognition in his own time.

Aside from minor details, things haven't substantially improved since then.
Whether it's tax audits or drug laws or HR rules or pedo rings, the
enforcement and punishment regimes are gentle on the powerful and harsh on the
weak.

Rather than cjing over some feel-good apology to a dead man, a better way to
honor Alan Turing would be to strong-arm the powers that be into impartial
justice for a change--three-strikes a celebrity for drug charges, audit the
shit out of an oligarch, put an Epstein in actual prison for a while.

 _That_ would be something to be proud of.

